# Feral Bee Project



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

Interesting, but I would like to see what is happening in it before joining, but the messages are off limits to guests.


----------



## naturebee (Dec 25, 2004)

Hi Iddee,

Still tweaking the list setting a bit, I reset the setting so that messages can be viewed by non members. This will allow for non members to see whats going on before subscribing. My top priority is to protect the privacy of the list members, so some features are 'off limits' to non members for this reason, and also to limit access to contributed files and data to those that have contributed by becoming a member and hopefully participating in discussion. 
Best Wishes,


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

I do removals here in my county ( and others) and have asked all around how many people in the county have bee hives, counting myself the total is 4, so I have got 1 removal from my county and 2 from 2 different counties, have not treated any hives so we will have to see how they do, 1 hive had a few bee's with deformed wings at one time in august but it is strong as can be now. hope I get some survivers but who nose!!!


----------

